# Nottingham railway Sidings



## divinedecay (Jun 10, 2006)

One empty shell of a building that is held up with a cobweb of scaffolding - 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34456985/

Ajoining this is another building, a mostly empty warehouse. Looks as though a couple of people have slept here recently. Stable walls and interior inside, although parts of it are flooded due to a leaking water pipe in the first room.

Looks like it used to be an antiques warehouse, a number of hacked up pieces of antique furniture laying around (probably used as firewood by the inhabitants) and a couple of old paintings. 4 floors and a roof terrace with an amazing view of the city. Much evidence of grafitti on the outside of the building and evidence drug abuse on the inside.

This building is closed off to the public, it used to be a small wire fence with holes in it but recently a huge wooden fence has been built inside of that. It is also right next door to a health club which has it's own CCTV.

There are rumours that a young girl was murdered here some years back and more recently the mutilated bodies of two dead tramps were found inside.

Workmen are currently working on the site directly next door, possibly moving onto the building its self soon.

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34457247/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34457563/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34492494/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34492679/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34492808/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34534938/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34535067/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34535206/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34535385/


----------

